# Bonaventura:"Sfido e aspetto chi mi ha augurato il peggio".



## admin (17 Febbraio 2017)

*Bonaventura:"Sfido e aspetto chi mi ha augurato il peggio".*

Jack Bonaventura, sul proprio profilo social, ha parlato del suo infortunio lanciando una sfida a chi gli ha augurato il peggio, dopo l'infortunio. Ecco le parole del centrocampista:"Devo ringraziare tutti. Dopo l'infortunio ho ricevuto messaggi molto belli. State dimostrando di essere i migliori tifosi del mondo. Aspetto invece a Casa Milan, per i prossimi eventi, chi mi ha augurato il peggio. E lo invito a ripetermi in faccia quanto detto. Farò di tutto per rientrare il prima possibile".


----------



## Lo Gnu (17 Febbraio 2017)

Chi è quel malato di mente che ha osato augurare qualcosa di male a uno come Bonaventura?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Febbraio 2017)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Chi è quel malato di mente che ha osato augurare qualcosa di male a uno come Bonaventura?



sarà stato qualche sfinterista.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Dai Bona a cuccia... 
che fai ti metti sullo stesso livello di qualche idiota, per giunta tifoso avversario?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2017)

Questa poi.......
Qualche idiota?!?!


----------



## VonVittel (17 Febbraio 2017)

Saranno stati alcuni tifosi sfinteristi frustrati sia per la loro vita, sia per aver rosicato per la loro squadra di melma. 
Tranquillo Jack, certa spazzatura va solo ignorata


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Febbraio 2017)

Dai Jack il leone da tastiera no... devi essere un esempio.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Febbraio 2017)

Jack ignora questi dementi sfinteristi e gobbi ! 
Ti aspettiamo quest'estate dove finalmente , si spera, avrai compagni degni!


----------



## sballotello (17 Febbraio 2017)

Sicuramente non dai milanisti al contrario del capitano


----------



## Igniorante (17 Febbraio 2017)

Ti darei una mano volentieri, Jack


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jack Bonaventura, sul proprio profilo social, ha parlato del suo infortunio lanciando una sfida a chi gli ha augurato il peggio, dopo l'infortunio. Ecco le parole del centrocampista:"Devo ringraziare tutti. Dopo l'infortunio ho ricevuto messaggi molto belli. State dimostrando di essere i migliori tifosi del mondo. Aspetto invece a Casa Milan, per i prossimi eventi, chi mi ha augurato il peggio. E lo invito a ripetermi in faccia quanto detto. Farò di tutto per rientrare il prima possibile".



Lascia stare Jack, è gente che non merita risposta. Chi conosce la tua serietà anche solo dalla TV non può che augurarti di tornare presto in campo.


----------



## Giangy (18 Febbraio 2017)

Uno dei migliori giocatori di questo Milan, sicuramente qualche demente non tifoso!


----------



## wfiesso (18 Febbraio 2017)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Chi è quel malato di mente che ha osato augurare qualcosa di male a uno come Bonaventura?



La butto lì, i raiola boys che hanno insultato pure gigio


----------



## Victorss (18 Febbraio 2017)

Grande Jack rimettiti presto, ti manca poco per diventare un campione!!


----------

